# Seminaries that are currently on iTunes U



## Tim (Mar 27, 2009)

Here are the seminaries that are currently on iTunes U:

Covenant Theological Seminary
Dallas Theological Seminary
Fuller Theological Seminary
Reformed Theological Seminary
Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 27, 2009)

Tim, does Covenant offer any classes on ITunes that are not part of the downloadable mp3s from their website?


----------



## cbryant (Mar 27, 2009)

Also, Concordia Seminary in St. Louis, MO.

Vanderbilt University has a divinity school that has lectures posted and Bethel University has two courses listed from their seminary.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 27, 2009)

cbryant said:


> Vanderbilt University has a divinity school that has lectures posted ...



Well, that's a scary thought!


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 27, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> cbryant said:
> 
> 
> > Vanderbilt University has a divinity school that has lectures posted ...
> ...



But still it might be good to view their material. As Sun Tzu wrote in _The Art of War:_



> III. 18. Hence the saying: If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles. If you know yourself but not the enemy, for every victory gained you will also suffer a defeat. If you know neither the enemy nor yourself, you will succumb in every battle.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Mar 27, 2009)

pfft..links would be helpful even if I have most of those already


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## shackleton (Mar 28, 2009)

cbryant said:


> Also, Concordia Seminary in St. Louis, MO.
> 
> Vanderbilt University has a divinity school that has lectures posted and Bethel University has two courses listed from their seminary.



Concordia has an entire Greek and Hebrew class on i tunes.


----------



## Edward (Mar 28, 2009)

Third Millennium Ministries and Covenant offer MP3s. 3rd Mil also offers some good books.

Worldwide Classroom

IIIM Reformed Seminary

Third Millennium Ministries


----------



## Tim (Mar 30, 2009)

shackleton said:


> cbryant said:
> 
> 
> > Also, Concordia Seminary in St. Louis, MO.
> ...



Thanks for this on Concordia. I missed that one earlier. I looked at the Greek and Hebrew classes and they seem to be more comprehensive to the Greek class from Dallas Theological Seminary.


----------

